# ISO Ideas for Pasta with Chicken and chopped tomatoes



## barnsie (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi all

glad i have found this forum,

not exactly a great cook have a date tommorow and the lady in question likes pasta dishes.

OK fine i have pasta , i have some chicken drumsticks and thighs in the freezer and some chopped tomatoes. 

Any decent recipe ideas for me? Want to try and do something tonight as a prep for tommorow evening.

all the best and thx in advance


----------



## cjs (Apr 16, 2007)

Welcome to D.C. forums!!

Here's one idea for you - you could 'doctor' up the chopped tomatoes (stew with some basil, oregano, garlic and onions) and make a Puttenesca -

Chicken and Pasta Puttanesca

1 tablespoon olive oil
OR
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
3 cloves garlic -- minced
1 27 1/2-ounce jar Ragú Light Pasta Sauce — Tomato and Herb
1/2 cup sliced pitted ripe olives
1/4 cup dry white wine
OR
1/4 cup reduced-sodium chicken broth
1 tablespoon capers (optional)
1/2 teaspoon crushed dried red pepper
2 cups chopped cooked chicken
8 ounces spaghetti or thin spaghetti -- uncooked
Grated Parmesan cheese (optional)

In medium saucepan over medium heat, heat oil; add garlic. Cook 1 minute, stirring constantly.

Stir in pasta sauce, olives, wine, capers and red pepper. Heat to boiling; reduce heat. Simmer 10 minutes, uncovered; stir in chicken.

Meanwhile, cook pasta according to package directions; drain. Toss hot pasta and sauce; sprinkle with cheese, if desired.


----------



## VeraBlue (Apr 16, 2007)

Sautee some sliced onions, mushrooms and garlic in a bit of olive oil and butter.  Just as they are about carmelized, add the chicken pieces and brown on all sides.  Remove them to another platter, raw, but browned.  Deglaze the pan with red wine, or marsala, scraping up all the bits from the bottom.  Add the chopped tomatoes, a bit of chicken broth and some salt and pepper.  Return the chicken pieces, making sure the liquid covers them at least halfway.  Add more broth and wine if necessary.  Cover and simmer for an hour.  
Make the pasta according to the directions.  Time it so the pasta finishes just as the chicken finishes.  Open the chicken pan and pour in a cup of heavy cream and some chopped fresh basil.  Raise the temp and let boil for 2 minutes.

Remove the chicken pieces, stir the sauce well, and pour over the pasta.  Arrange the chicken pieces on top of the pasta.  Garnish with grated cheese and more basil slices.


----------



## QSis (Apr 16, 2007)

Chicken Cacciatore recipes are pretty much all the same, and all good.  

Here's a crockpot version where you can use thighs and drumsticks, and make your life easier.  Cooks.com - Recipe - Crock Pot Chicken Cacciatore

Lee


----------



## barnsie (Apr 16, 2007)

cheers for the help so far guys

i really am going to have to practice this evening (or at least some of it) having said that most 22 yrold single blokes dont have half those ingredients so a trip to the shop before tommorow evening will be in order as well!

all the best


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 16, 2007)

If you don't want to go to the grocery store for a long list of ingredients at least get an onion (onion and green or yellow pepper would be nice though).  Season your chicken with salt and pepper.  Brown in some olive oil.  Once browned (it doesn't have to be done), remove and caramelize/brown your onion (and peppers if using).  Once those are browned add your chicken back in, along with your chopped tomatoes (a little water might help here but not much).  Add some more salt and pepper if needed, maybe add some dried oregano or basil or parsley, or even some chili powder and cumin for a Mexican flair, depending on what you have.  Place a lid on pan and cook for about 30 minutes or so turning chicken over once.  Test the largest piece of chicken to see if it's done.  Either eat or cook some more    This can be served over/with wide egg noodles or some other type of pasta or some rice.

Edited to add - fresh garlic or at least garlic powder will definitely enhance this recipe.


----------



## barnsie (Apr 16, 2007)

appreciate your further help

last thing i want is undercooked chicken 

is it ok to cook the drumsticks and thighs all together?

how long roughly should i be cooking this for? i presume just stick it all in a pan on a hob?

thanks again have most of the ingredients listed (basil powders e.t.c)

thanks a lot


----------



## barnsie (Apr 16, 2007)

just to make life easier here is a list of ingredients i currently have :

chicken thighs and drumsticks (plenty)

pasta (plenty)

premium chopped tomatoes (in cardboard thingy 

basil, pepper, salt, garlic e.t.c


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 16, 2007)

barnsie said:
			
		

> just to make life easier here is a list of ingredients i currently have :
> 
> chicken thighs and drumsticks (plenty)
> 
> ...



Using those ingredients is fine to do what I mentioned before - you don't even need the onions or peppers.

Place some oil in your skillet and brown the already salted, garlic powdered, and peppered chicken on all sides.  Let the skin turn golden brown or even darker.  This should take about 20 minutes or so.  Add your basil and tomatoes and a bit of water - maybe use the tomato can and 1/2 can of water.  Place lid on chicken and cook on medium-low for another 20 minutes.  You can turn the chicken over about half way through.  The legs will probably be done - you might have to check the thighs.


----------



## barnsie (Apr 17, 2007)

cheers for yet more help

whats a skillet ? and what sort of heat should i cook it on ?

cheers again


----------



## barnsie (Apr 17, 2007)

us english no the skillet as a frying pan 

good old google

thanks for all your help that will do the job nicely


cheers i will report back with how it went


----------



## letscook (Apr 17, 2007)

I love to saute the chicken (take it off the bones) in some chopped onions and garlic, remove chicken set aside - add some veggie (like to use the frozen mix of broccoli carrots water chestnuts) to pan  cook till  tender add chix back - add in some soy sauce till desired taste  and then enjoy.  quick simple pasta dish,  I have used linguine, fetticini, rigatoni, shells, angel hair pasta.  what ever I have and it is a quick supper. and is great the next day to take to work for lunch.


----------

